# The Most Socially Awkward Colleges



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...?ref=mostpopular#s665461&title=Albion_College_

Shoulda gone to UCF


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Interesting. I wonder was makes a campus friendly for the "socially awkward".


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha, I was thinking about going to Quinnipiac for a little while. Should have!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I took a summer course at UMass Boston and the students are by far not awkward. And BU!? C'mon, no way. I could believe it of UMass Lowell and Tufts.


I actually thought of going to Sarah Lawrence... shoulda woulda coulda.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Should of just went to U of I. Probably would have been a better fit for me being a bigger college.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I think any college or university with dorms would be awkward for me. For that reason, I decided on a community college. At least at a community college, I could come and go home more freely and wasn't forced to deal with the social aspect of dorms and cliques.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Some criteria would have been nice. Also: no CalTech/other similarish places?


----------



## Stephon (Feb 22, 2012)

I go to Clark University, and it's ranked pretty high on the list. I still don't fit it, so I wouldn't say these schools are a guaranteed fit if you're socially awkward.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Southern Miss is not that great of a school, is in a hellhole of a place, and populated nearly entirely by science grad students. So yeah, I'm gonna not recommend that school.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

whoaaa most of these colleges are private!


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...?ref=mostpopular#s665461&title=Albion_College_
> 
> Shoulda gone to UCF


UCF? Interesting... maybe I'll transfer there after I get my A.A. lol


----------

